# Presonus PMR1



## Jangster (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey

Has anyone tried the Presonus PRM1 for Acoustic measurements?

http://www.presonus.com/products/PRM1

*Edit: Sorry for the type error... PRM1 it is called


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A search turns up nothing but your thread, so I’m guessing the answer is “no.” 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jangster (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Wayne.
Hope to hear about it. It looks like an interesting alt. to the ECM8000...


----------

